# 1949 schwinn phantom?



## John G04 (Feb 2, 2018)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BLAC...271671?hash=item41d9b32977:g:lgwAAOSwmRFabSy0


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2018)

November 49 serial and it's probably a 50 model.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> November 49 serial and it's probably a 50 model.




Yep, and uber crazy pricing.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 3, 2018)

It’s more of an experiment. After seeing that red one go for $5K and a few others in the $3K range I thought I’d throw it up there with the serial number in the title, just how those other ones sold. 

It is a very nice, non-monkeyed with specimen. A solid 7-8 original bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> It’s more of an experiment. After seeing that red one go for $5K and a few others in the $3K range I thought I’d throw it up there with the serial number in the title, just how those other ones sold.
> 
> It is a very nice, non-monkeyed with specimen. A solid 7-8 original bike.




Lets check the Experiment....
Please post results. GLWTS!

*SCHWINN BLACK PHANTOM 1949 OUTSTANDING CONDITION! S300146 LOOK! THE BEST!*



 3 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
mask1957 (1080 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:
Used
Price:
US $3,500.00
Buy It Now
Located in United States
Shipping:
$150.00 Standard Shipping | 
Item location:
Traverse City, Michigan, United States
Ships to: 
United States


----------



## stoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice looking clean bike, would detail out great. I wish you luck. Hope it's a winner for you.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2018)

Ruby taillight?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> It’s more of an experiment. After seeing that red one go for $5K and a few others in the $3K range I thought I’d throw it up there with the serial number in the title, just how those other ones sold.
> 
> It is a very nice, non-monkeyed with specimen. A solid 7-8 original bike.




It is a very nice original early 1950 and it has a very good chance of selling at that price. Waiting for the right buyer is the key.  GLWTS!


----------



## phantom (Feb 8, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> It is a very nice original early 1950 and it has a very good chance of selling at that price. Waiting for the right buyer is the key.  GLWTS!



I know the 49 Phantom debate has lasted forever. Is the " Classic Schwinn Bicycles " William Love book incorrect when they say the 49 chain guards were blank and by 50 they carried the script logo?


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 8, 2018)

I’ve had two 1950s with the Phantom decal on the guard. The early 1949s didn’t have them has been my experience.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2018)

phantom said:


> I know the 49 Phantom debate has lasted forever. Is the " Classic Schwinn Bicycles " William Love book incorrect when they say the 49 chain guards were blank and by 50 they carried the script logo?




I would say he's slightly incorrect. I say the first few batches of the new model 1950 Phantoms wearing a late 1949 serial number were not equipped with a chain guard decal. I have yet to see an actual 1949 model Phantom. By the way, I have Bill Love's book and found quite a bit of hear say info that I disagree with.


----------



## phantom (Feb 8, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I would say he's slightly incorrect. I say the first few batches of the new model 1950 Phantoms wearing a late 1949 serial number were not equipped with a chain guard decal. I have yet to see an actual 1949 model Phantom. By the way, I have Bill Love's book and found quite a bit of hear say info that I disagree with.



Yes, I have seen a few statements in the book I would also question. Let me ask you this. When was the last frame made for a 59 Phantom? If it was a November frame would you say that is actually a  60 or just a late 59 as that was the last of the run.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2018)

phantom said:


> Yes, I have seen a few statements in the book I would also question. Let me ask you this. When was the last frame made for a 59 Phantom? *If it was a November frame would you say that is actually a  60 or just a late 59 as that was the last of the run*.




For that particular model I'd have to say a 1959 model. With only a handful of the 59's that have popped up, I'd have to assume the Phantom's production stopped long before November 59.
From my research November was the normal transition month and different models had different days where they went from that years model to the next years. Do you remember Jeff's (Pedalsnostagia) November 1962 Corvette 5 speed frame that was actually a 1963? The frame was Coppertone and 1963  was the first year for the Corvettes to have the Coppertone color.
*pedalsnostalgia_____L242478__11/30/1962__Coppertone__Unknown___Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model*
Here's a snip from the Registry, note the last of the 61 models had an October 26 serial number. All the November 27, 61 serial numbered bikes were 1962 models with many having a 62 cast crank. With the current entries it seems no 5 speeds were built in between those two dates or in the month of September.  

*greenephantom____H1xxxxx__08/XX/1961__R Green__Small plate____Now being restored and painted Black 
lth63064 __________K152476__10/26/1961__Black____Small plate____Was 4 sale 1/2014. Warren, MI. 
MIKE-101ST________K152480__10/26/1961__Black____Small plate____Has owned for the last 10 + years 
mike _______________K152756__10/26/1961__R. Green__Large plate____Has been restored back to a Corvette 5 
Muncie-mike_________L151445__11/27/1961__Black____Small__________Thrift shop find. Original
schwinn-bike-bobb __L151458__11/27/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM 
GTs58 ____________L151532__11/27/1961__R. Red ___Large plate_____Fresh from a shed in Stockton. 1962 model 
krankrate__________L151549__11/27/1961__Black____Small plate_____Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model. 
GTs58 ____________L151554__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate 
hotvw_____________L151628__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN. *


----------

